# Firestone Cruiser info



## onthemove (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a chance to buy an Original Firestone Cruiser...Orange and black...nice chain guard and piece over the back wheel...??...all original and will clean up nicely..any idea of value so I don't over pay  Thanks   No Tank and front light setup is missing pieces it looks like  Thanks again


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 8, 2007)

the best thing is post pictures or go to nostalgic.net and see what might match the same bike


----------



## onthemove (Dec 10, 2007)

I have bought the bike and it is a Firestone Deluxe Cruiser...I will send a pic if you like  Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 10, 2007)

I emailed you


----------

